# Beta-Key für Mai sind raus!



## Hellephant (28. Mai 2008)

Die Angekündigten Beta-Keys für Mai sind heute Mittag 23.5. versandt worden.

Quelle: war-europe.com

PS
Wer einen Key hat und keine Lust auf WAR-Beta hat (z.B. lieber Barbar spielt) könnte mir eine riesen freude machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  PM @ me


----------



## airace (28. Mai 2008)

yeah jippi schnell in mein email fach gehen..

p.s mier auch


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Heute ist der 28.05 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer ist allerdings so dumm und verschenkt seinen Key? Notfall schau halt mal bei Ebay nach, da gibt es auch welche. Ich halte zwar nicht viel davon, aber als echter Fan hätte ich auch da zugegriffen, wenn ich nicht anders drangekommen wäre.


----------



## xCheetahx (28. Mai 2008)

Hi, 
würde mich auch freuen über eine Key für WAR-Beta. Falls einer hat und nicht braucht bitte PM me. Wills unbedingt testen. Gruß


----------



## Faith_sfx (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich würd auch gerne meine berichte Ea Mythic schreiben 

Need so dringend nen key^^ naja lieber die vollversion kaufen als son betakey dann wart ich doch lieber


----------



## Angvar (28. Mai 2008)

Laut Anhang A der NDA der Warhammer Beta gebe ich folgende Informationen bekannt.

1. Ich bin WAR Beta Tester seit Freitag
2. Es gibt eine WAR Beta

hm ja sry, nun ist Anhang A auch schon zuende, mehr darf ich nicht sagen ;D


----------



## airace (28. Mai 2008)

@ angvar waaass das sind ja weltenbewegende news die du da sagt....


----------



## Kryos (28. Mai 2008)

ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angvar (28. Mai 2008)

Das siehst du falsch, im gegensatz zu den meistens anderen habe ich die NDA sehr ausführlich gelesen. Und es gibt einen Punkt in dem drinne steht das man alles was unter anhang A fällt, erzählen darf.
Dazu gehören atm nur 2 Sachen, und das sind die beiden von mir oben genannten, von daher kann man mich für gar nichts kicken.

Edit: hm Post editiert Kryos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Mehr darf man nun mal nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kryos (28. Mai 2008)

Angvar schrieb:


> Edit: hm Post editiert Kryos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst mir nichts beweisen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (28. Mai 2008)

Wie bekomtm man eig nen Beta Key?
Da gabs mal so ne anmeldung oder sowas und die schicken dir nen key per mail oder so link bitte.


----------



## Philipp23 (28. Mai 2008)

Wie lange dauert in etwa diese Beta Welle ?


----------



## Kryos (28. Mai 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Wie bekomtm man eig nen Beta Key?
> Da gabs mal so ne anmeldung oder sowas und die schicken dir nen key per mail oder so link bitte.



http://www.war-europe.com/#/home/?lang=de

runterscrollen und auf das riesen Banner

"FÜR DIE BETA REGISTRIEREN"

klicken - von da an den Anweisungen folgen.


----------



## Lougen (28. Mai 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Wie bekomtm man eig nen Beta Key?
> Da gabs mal so ne anmeldung oder sowas und die schicken dir nen key per mail oder so link bitte.




hier anmelden und hoffen

http://www.war-europe.com/


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (28. Mai 2008)

Ah okay danke nur wenn ich mich anmelde und meine mail angeben will steht da immer "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."
Was wolln die von mir?oO  ich hab keine andere mail ~.~


----------



## Lougen (28. Mai 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Ah okay danke nur wenn ich mich anmelde und meine mail angeben will steht da immer "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."
> Was wolln die von mir?oO  ich hab keine andere mail ~.~



keine ahnung... hatte das problem nicht


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Wie bekomtm man eig nen Beta Key?
> Da gabs mal so ne anmeldung oder sowas und die schicken dir nen key per mail oder so link bitte.



Wie man daran kam? Ganz einfach: 

Zuerst mal musste man alleine 10 Hochelfenjungfrauen fangen. Diese wurden dann zum Teil auf diverse Arten geopfert – Seele für Khaine, Haut gibt einen schönen Wandvorhang und der Rest schmeckt dem hauseigenen Nauglir – oder Malekith zur weiteren Verwendung geschickt. Danach musste man noch die übliche Reise durch die Chaoswüsten begehen, diverse Spielereien für die Oberen des Hauses holen und am Ende bekam man mit Glück einen Betakey. Alternativ kam man auch über die Ermordung Malekiths an einen Key, nur hat dieses keiner geschafft *mit den Schultern zuck*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (28. Mai 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> keine ahnung... hatte das problem nicht



Hmmm dann hab ich ein problem


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Hmmm dann hab ich ein problem



Schreib mal die E-Mail Addy klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (28. Mai 2008)

Arrg solche Threads hasse ich fast noch mehr als die Frage Threads!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Jeder WAR Fan hätte gerne einen Key 2. Warum sich die Mühe machen irgendeinem Fremden einen Key zu schenken? 3. Könnte man den Key genauso gut verkaufen, verschenken ist ja auch illegal.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (28. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Schreib mal die E-Mail Addy klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh danke ich könnte dich knutschen O.O"


----------



## Lori. (28. Mai 2008)

Man überschätzt das Game, ich hab mir auch mehr erwartet. Ich wusste ja schon, dass Warhammer nich so dolle sein sollte, aber SO KACKE - unglaublich!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Man überschätzt das Game, ich hab mir auch mehr erwartet. Ich wusste ja schon, dass Warhammer nich so dolle sein sollte, aber SO KACKE - unglaublich!



Woohoooo! Wir haben dich schon vermisst Lori!

P.S.: Wenn's dir nicht gefällt, dann schenk mir doch deinen Beta-Account, dann musst du dich nicht mehr aufopfern und diese Kacke testen.


----------



## Leoncore (28. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Man überschätzt das Game, ich hab mir auch mehr erwartet. Ich wusste ja schon, dass Warhammer nich so dolle sein sollte, aber SO KACKE - unglaublich!



Solche Leute wie du, gehören hochkannt aus der Beta geworfen, aber echt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es SO KACKE ist, dann gib mir doch deinen Beta Account. Ist teste gerne!


----------



## Griese (28. Mai 2008)

Die Beta ist doch genau für solche Kritik da.

Und außerdem. Er kann ja nicht riechen, das es ihm das Game nicht gefällt oO


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Man überschätzt das Game, ich hab mir auch mehr erwartet. Ich wusste ja schon, dass Warhammer nich so dolle sein sollte, aber SO KACKE - unglaublich!



Braucht nicht jedes Forum einen der negative Stimmung verbreitet, egal wie sehr sie aus der Luft gegriffen ist?
Ich find das brauchen wir.


----------



## Moagim (28. Mai 2008)

@ Lori noch einen Report für unseren kleinen Flamebot

@Griese
Nein die Closed Beta ist nicht dazu da sich in öffentlichen Foren auszuheulen, desweiteren übt er keine Kritik da er nichts belegen kann.  Die Begriffe Scheiße, Kacke , Mist sind keine Kritik sondern nur das Gejammere eines kleinen Kindes.

Tja ihm gefällt nicht das ein Tank keine Dmg Maschine in WAR darstellt....oder um es mit seinen Worten auszudrücken er macht dort keinen BÄM. Der WoW Tank der kann BÄM machen.
Vermutlich Solo versucht einen Fernkämpfer in WAR zu töten.......selbst Schuld wer sich nicht mal die Grundlagen durchgelesen hat.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Mai 2008)

Griese schrieb:


> Die Beta ist doch genau für solche Kritik da.
> 
> Und außerdem. Er kann ja nicht riechen, das es ihm das Game nicht gefällt oO



Klar ist die Beta dafür da, dass man seine Kritik äußert, damit das Spiel verbessert wird - jedoch nicht irgendeine Kritik, sondern *konstruktive* Kritik - dazu zählt Loris Äußerung sicher nicht.

Und wieder hast du Recht. Niemand kann riechen, dass ihm ein Spiel nicht gefallen wird. Jedoch: was man von einem vernünftigen Menschen verlangen kann, ist, dass er nicht jedes neue Thema mit solchen Beiträgen vollspamt.


----------



## Gimlikad (28. Mai 2008)

Hmm wenn ich meine dxdiag datei senden will, kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung (Code 417) und ich kann die datei nicht senden. weis wer woran das liegt?


----------



## Geige (28. Mai 2008)

man wieder keine einladung =(


----------



## Targuss (28. Mai 2008)

@Gimlikad: Versuch einmal die Lan- und Internetdaten einzugeben, dann geh auf fortfahren. Dann solltest du dein Daten auch manuell eingeben können. Die Seite von Warhammer hat auch ein Problem mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung, wenn deine Datei DxDiag heißt benenne sie einmal in dxdiag um. Überprüfe auch alle anderen eingegebenen Sachen, auch Nickname, Email und sonst was da ist, ALLES muss klein sein.

@"Topic": Leider auch keine Einladung.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (28. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Man überschätzt das Game, ich hab mir auch mehr erwartet. Ich wusste ja schon, dass Warhammer nich so dolle sein sollte, aber SO KACKE - unglaublich!



Bisher habe ich in jedem 5. deiner Posts nicht das Wort kacke bzw. scheiße gelesen...wir sind hier an keiner Toilette angeschloßen.


----------



## Geige (28. Mai 2008)

wenn der ty wirklich soviel sinnlose posts
macht vote4kick and ban


----------



## Geige (28. Mai 2008)

wenn der ty wirklich soviel sinnlose posts
macht vote4kick and ban

sry doppelpost
i-net spinnt 
hoffe das geht mir durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich in jedem 5. deiner Posts nicht das Wort kacke bzw. scheiße gelesen...wir sind hier an keiner Toilette angeschloßen.



Ignoriert diesen 14 Jährigen Bengel doch einfach! Weißte was meine Eltern mit mir gemacht hätten, wenn ich so nen schlechten Wortschatz gehabt hätte??....

Leute wie du, sollten in ihr Zimmer gesperrt werden, weit weg von irgendwelchen Computern und vor allem weit weg vom Internet. 

Ich frag mich warum der noch hier rumgeistert und kein Mod nach ner Verwarnung den endlich rausschmeißt aus dem buffed-Netzwerk. 

Wir hatten ja wirklich im WAR Forum schon einige Fanboys, dass AoC Forum hat die gleichen Probleme. Warum haben die nur solche Angst vor den ganzen Spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder der ein IQ höher als einen Kopfsalat hat, wird es sich denken können! Und nun, report und ich hoffe wir müssen dich niemals wieder ertragen.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (28. Mai 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> wenn der ty wirklich soviel sinnlose posts
> macht vote4kick and ban



Wo gibt es denn eine solche Vote-Aktion?..Ich wär sofort dabei.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> oh danke ich könnte dich knutschen O.O"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (28. Mai 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Ah okay danke nur wenn ich mich anmelde und meine mail angeben will steht da immer "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."
> Was wolln die von mir?oO  ich hab keine andere mail ~.~



Die wollen eine Email die man zurückverfolgen kann wenn nötig. Also die von Deinem Provider (also telekom arcor oder sowas). Hotmail, gmx etc. mailadressen kann man zu einfach anonymisieren und daher dürfte die nicht akzeptiert werden. Schließlich kann ein Betatester im Extremfall alles was er an Information bekommt veröffentlichen und dann muss man eine Möglichkeit haben ihn dafür zur Verantwortung zu ziehen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Die wollen eine Email die man zurückverfolgen kann wenn nötig. Also die von Deinem Provider (also telekom arcor oder sowas). Hotmail, gmx etc. mailadressen kann man zu einfach anonymisieren und daher dürfte die nicht akzeptiert werden. Schließlich kann ein Betatester im Extremfall alles was er an Information bekommt veröffentlichen und dann muss man eine Möglichkeit haben ihn dafür zur Verantwortung zu ziehen.



Falsch.
Er muss seine E-Mail, wie ich oben geschrieben habe, nur komplett klein schreiben.

Außerdem wird ein Beta-Tester auch bei Bruch der NDA nicht verfolgt, er wird lediglich aus der Beta ausgeschlossen. Es würde niemals Strafrechtliche Maßnahmen geben. Was auch nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## Kalyptus (28. Mai 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Solche Leute wie du, gehören hochkannt aus der Beta geworfen, aber echt!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der ist doch gar nicht in der Beta drin und schwätzt nur.


----------



## Arthros (28. Mai 2008)

ich habs mit meiner web.de adresse auch geschaft also stimmt das nicht


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Der ist doch gar nicht in der Beta drin und schwätzt nur.



Jo, der will einfach nur möglichst viele von WAR fern halten. Oder er will einfach nur den Leuten auf den Sack gehn.


----------



## Targuss (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn er es schafft andere mit solchen Posts zu vertreiben, dann glaub ich auch nicht das einer der Vertriebenen gut zu Warhammer( oder eher zu seiner Community) passen würde. Leider vergessen viele auch einfach das Warhammer eine closed Beta ist und nicht das fertige Spiel. Sie denken sich dann: "Hey ne Beta-Einladung, dann kann ich schonma reingucken obs mir gefällt oder ich doch bei WoW bleibe.".
Mich würde es freuen, wenn Mythic solche inaktiven Spieler bzw. Spieler die absolut kein Feedback/unkonstruktives Feedback aus der Beta schmeißt und dafür neue Einladungen versendet. Oder machen die das sogar?


----------



## Gimlikad (28. Mai 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> @Gimlikad: Versuch einmal die Lan- und Internetdaten einzugeben, dann geh auf fortfahren. Dann solltest du dein Daten auch manuell eingeben können. Die Seite von Warhammer hat auch ein Problem mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung, wenn deine Datei DxDiag heißt benenne sie einmal in dxdiag um. Überprüfe auch alle anderen eingegebenen Sachen, auch Nickname, Email und sonst was da ist, ALLES muss klein sein.



supi danke für die hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es muss wirklich ALLES klein geschrieben werden. soger den Pfad zur Datei musste ich so abändern, dass alles klein ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (28. Mai 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Mich würde es freuen, wenn Mythic solche inaktiven Spieler bzw. Spieler die absolut kein Feedback/unkonstruktives Feedback aus der Beta schmeißt und dafür neue Einladungen versendet. Oder machen die das sogar?



Machen sie (also rauswerfen). Einladungen bislang aber nur in den Wellen.


----------



## knochenhand (29. Mai 2008)

ich hab zwar mit etwas glück einen key bekommen und der client läuft
auch super, auch mit einem gobo schami!^^

aber warum kann ich mich nicht im testerforum an melden?!
hat da jemand ne idee!?

mfg


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Mai 2008)

knochenhand schrieb:


> ich hab zwar mit etwas glück einen key bekommen und der client läuft
> auch super, auch mit einem gobo schami!^^
> 
> aber warum kann ich mich nicht im testerforum an melden?!
> ...



Welches Testerforum? Würde mich als angehender Tester auch interessieren.


----------



## LionTamer (29. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Welches Testerforum? Würde mich als angehender Tester auch interessieren.



Ich glaube er meint das offizielle Closed Beta Forum von WAR.


----------



## Mymythos (29. Mai 2008)

ich vermute mal das interne Beta Forum. Ich denke da kannst Du Dich mit Deinem Benutzer Namen und Passwort auf der off. HP einloggen. Würd ich mal versuchen...


----------



## acidhead (29. Mai 2008)

hatte das prob erst auch, konnte mich überall einloggen nur ins forum nicht. hatte dann ne email geschrieben und die sagten, daß das manchmal etwas dauern kann und mein forumaccount wurde danach auch prompt aktiviert.


----------



## knochenhand (29. Mai 2008)

acidhead schrieb:


> hatte das prob erst auch, konnte mich überall einloggen nur ins forum nicht. hatte dann ne email geschrieben und die sagten, daß das manchmal etwas dauern kann und mein forumaccount wurde danach auch prompt aktiviert.



hab das als fehler gemeldet und jetzt gehts!^^


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (30. Mai 2008)

knochenhand schrieb:


> hab das als fehler gemeldet und jetzt gehts!^^




braucht man nicht als fehler melden, die aktivierung des forum accounts dauert bis zu drei tage
normler weise bekommt man ein email das der foren account freigeschaltet ist


----------



## Philipp23 (30. Mai 2008)

hi, wie lange dauert in etwa so ein beta phase ? Hoffentlich kommt bald die pre order phase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (30. Mai 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> hi, wie lange dauert in etwa so ein beta phase ? Hoffentlich kommt bald die pre order phase
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts genaues weiß man nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (30. Mai 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Ah okay danke nur wenn ich mich anmelde und meine mail angeben will steht da immer "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."
> Was wolln die von mir?oO  ich hab keine andere mail ~.~


brauchst ne adresse ohhne punkt, war bei mir so


----------



## Aldaric87 (30. Mai 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> brauchst ne adresse ohhne punkt, war bei mir so



Nö, er muss nur alles klein schreiben.


----------



## klossbruehe (30. Mai 2008)

Weiß jemand, wann und wie man die Keys bekommt wenn man mit einer Geschichte ( bzw. einen Bild) gewonnen hat?


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (30. Mai 2008)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wann und wie man die Keys bekommt wenn man mit einer Geschichte ( bzw. einen Bild) gewonnen hat?



Bei der Bildbeschreibung ist es so, dass du über die dort angegebene E-Mailadresse kontaktierst wird. Ich denke bei der Geschichte, bzw. dem Bild wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Targuss (30. Mai 2008)

Geschichte schreiben, bei >>>WAR<<<-europe einreichen und hoffen, dass sie ihnen gefällt. Ich denke mal man bekommt dann eine Mail mit dem nächsten Newsletter. Hab mich selbst gestern erst hingesetzt mich mal als Schreiber versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aldaric87 (30. Mai 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Geschichte schreiben, bei wow-europe einreichen und hoffen, dass sie ihnen gefällt. Ich denke mal man bekommt dann eine Mail mit dem nächsten Newsletter. Hab mich selbst gestern erst hingesetzt mich mal als Schreiber versucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke du meinst WAR-Europe.. und wenn nicht, dann SCHANDE ÜBER DICH!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (30. Mai 2008)

Hää? Keine Ahnung was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*hoffdaszitatüberlesenwird*


----------



## Aldaric87 (30. Mai 2008)

Liest alle den ersten Post auf Seite 4 genau durch! Danach steinigt ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (30. Mai 2008)

Ohje letztens selber noch geschmunzelt als das jemand anderem passiert ist und jetzt das. Keine Sorge ich habe mich bereits selbst umgebracht, und mich jetzt noch zu steinigen wäre sehr *leichenschändigend* (cooles Wort ne)


----------



## klossbruehe (31. Mai 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Geschichte schreiben, bei >>>WAR<<<-europe einreichen und hoffen, dass sie ihnen gefällt. Ich denke mal man bekommt dann eine Mail mit dem nächsten Newsletter. Hab mich selbst gestern erst hingesetzt mich mal als Schreiber versucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin ja schon drin bzw meine Geschichte wurde abgedruckt, jetzt will ich nur wissen wie ich meinen code bekomme


----------



## Khalem (1. Juni 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Man überschätzt das Game, ich hab mir auch mehr erwartet. Ich wusste ja schon, dass Warhammer nich so dolle sein sollte, aber SO KACKE - unglaublich!



Wir wissen ja nicht mal ob er überhaupt nen Beta-key hat... oder ohne Grund rumflamed weils ihm spaß macht.
Ich hab leider auch keinen Key bekommen, muss wohl noch auf die "open" Beta warten ^^


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (2. Juni 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Wir wissen ja nicht mal ob er überhaupt nen Beta-key hat... oder ohne Grund rumflamed weils ihm spaß macht.
> Ich hab leider auch keinen Key bekommen, muss wohl noch auf die "open" Beta warten ^^



einen Key gibts in dem sinn sowieso nicht !


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> einen Key gibts in dem sinn sowieso nicht !



is mitlerweile einfach nur noch ein umfassender Begriff wie: Coke, Tempo, etc.


----------



## arieos (3. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab nen Key bekommen .. den mist runtergeladen .. losgelegt und nach 3 Tagen Spiel deinstalliert, Account gelöscht. Sry, das das Spiel noch scheisse aussieht is klar. Texturen runter gefahren. Aber selbst nach Release wirds klicki bunti wow Grafik sein. hat leider kein Warhammer flair. . alleine schon diese ganzen Bildschirmmeldungen. Das hat mich ja sehr an´s Comix addon von wow erinnert. Und dann noch das Klientel der Spieler. omg. Zumal goa das größte Problem mit dem balancing haben wird. 

"tut mir leid, du darfst keinen ork erstellen, da es zu viele gibt" ....


----------



## Aldaric87 (3. Juni 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Key bekommen .. den mist runtergeladen .. losgelegt und nach 3 Tagen Spiel deinstalliert, Account gelöscht. Sry, das das Spiel noch scheisse aussieht is klar. Texturen runter gefahren. Aber selbst nach Release wirds klicki bunti wow Grafik sein. hat leider kein Warhammer flair. . alleine schon diese ganzen Bildschirmmeldungen. Das hat mich ja sehr an´s Comix addon von wow erinnert. Und dann noch das Klientel der Spieler. omg. Zumal goa das größte Problem mit dem balancing haben wird.
> 
> "tut mir leid, du darfst keinen ork erstellen, da es zu viele gibt" ....



Man sieht direkt das du lügst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (3. Juni 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Key bekommen .. den mist runtergeladen .. losgelegt und nach 3 Tagen Spiel deinstalliert, Account gelöscht. Sry, das das Spiel noch scheisse aussieht is klar. Texturen runter gefahren. Aber selbst nach Release wirds klicki bunti wow Grafik sein. hat leider kein Warhammer flair. . alleine schon diese ganzen Bildschirmmeldungen. Das hat mich ja sehr an´s Comix addon von wow erinnert. Und dann noch das Klientel der Spieler. omg. Zumal goa das größte Problem mit dem balancing haben wird.
> 
> "tut mir leid, du darfst keinen ork erstellen, da es zu viele gibt" ....




Dummschwätzer.
Zumal eine Beta ist zum testen da, nicht um dein Ego im Spiel zu befriedigen. Aber gut das Du weg bist.


----------



## Avalanche (3. Juni 2008)

Es handelt sich aber nicht um die Open Beta, für die Pre Order-Box, oder?


----------



## Khalem (3. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Man sieht direkt das du lügst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, der Typ is einfach nur Grafikgeil, das Gameplay und alles andere is im wohl egal... in seinen anderen posts kann er sich auch immer nur über die Grafik aufregen, und er zockt AoC und HDR, wegen der Hammer ultrageilen Grafik und der "tollen" Community.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (3. Juni 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Key bekommen .. den mist runtergeladen .. losgelegt und nach 3 Tagen Spiel deinstalliert, Account gelöscht. Sry, das das Spiel noch scheisse aussieht is klar. Texturen runter gefahren. Aber selbst nach Release wirds klicki bunti wow Grafik sein. hat leider kein Warhammer flair. . alleine schon diese ganzen Bildschirmmeldungen. Das hat mich ja sehr an´s Comix addon von wow erinnert. Und dann noch das Klientel der Spieler. omg. Zumal goa das größte Problem mit dem balancing haben wird.
> 
> "tut mir leid, du darfst keinen ork erstellen, da es zu viele gibt" ....



Entweder du lügst wirklich - wie jeder zweite WAR Flamer - oder du hast keine Ahnung von einer Beta. Aber zu dem Thema sag ich nichts mehr,ich hab langsam genug von der triefenden Dummheit einiger Deppen,die glauben,eine Closed-Beta sei ein fertige Version. Geht zurück zu eurem WoW,das schon in der Alpha perfekt war, noch nie einen Fehler hatte und alle Dinge dieser Welt erfunden hat - inklusive Wasser und Brot,das sich die Menschen vor ein paar tausend Jahren von WoW abgeschaut haben. Was für Kacknoobs und Kopierer die damals doch waren,als sie vom Gott WoW Sachen kopiert haben.

PS: Meine Betaeindrücke sind einfach nur grandios, das Warhammerfeeling ist fast perfekt umgesetzt. Die paar Fehler,die ich so finde,werden fleißig gemeldet,ich habe ja einen IQ über dem einer Stubenfliege und kenne meine Aufgaben als Betatester.


----------



## Rayon (3. Juni 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Key bekommen .. den mist runtergeladen .. losgelegt und nach 3 Tagen Spiel deinstalliert, Account gelöscht. Sry, das das Spiel noch scheisse aussieht is klar. Texturen runter gefahren. Aber selbst nach Release wirds klicki bunti wow Grafik sein. hat leider kein Warhammer flair. . alleine schon diese ganzen Bildschirmmeldungen. Das hat mich ja sehr an´s Comix addon von wow erinnert. Und dann noch das Klientel der Spieler. omg. Zumal goa das größte Problem mit dem balancing haben wird.
> 
> "tut mir leid, du darfst keinen ork erstellen, da es zu viele gibt" ....



Sehr gut, ich glaub, die Community ist froh das du weg bist. Ich finds toll das die Community sich selber säubert, sei wenigstens so fair, verdirb anderen nicht Ihre vorfreude, nur weil du aufgrund deiner Meinung dir deine Traumwelt zusammen baust.
Ach und: Cheese zum whine?:/


----------



## Sin (4. Juni 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Es handelt sich aber nicht um die Open Beta, für die Pre Order-Box, oder?



Args, du bringst mich gerade absolut in Versuchung.... aber da du auf Morthond spielst:
Nein es handelt sich nicht um die Open Beta, es ist momentan immernoch die Closedbeta mit Fokustest auf Orks und Zwerge.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (4. Juni 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Key bekommen .. den mist runtergeladen .. losgelegt und nach 3 Tagen Spiel deinstalliert, Account gelöscht. Sry, das das Spiel noch scheisse aussieht is klar. Texturen runter gefahren. Aber selbst nach Release wirds klicki bunti wow Grafik sein. hat leider kein Warhammer flair. . alleine schon diese ganzen Bildschirmmeldungen. Das hat mich ja sehr an´s Comix addon von wow erinnert. Und dann noch das Klientel der Spieler. omg. Zumal goa das größte Problem mit dem balancing haben wird.
> 
> "tut mir leid, du darfst keinen ork erstellen, da es zu viele gibt" ....



Warum beschäftigst du dich dann noch mit dem "Mist" und schreibst hier ins Forum rein? Und ich hätte gerne nur ein einziges Bild von dir, in der Warhammer eine "kicki bunte" Grafik hat á la WoW hat.


----------



## ZuNaMaN (9. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute....ich wollte einmal nachfragen wie das ist mit der Open-Beta.Ich habe leider keine CE mehr abbekommen. Habe ich trotzdem eine chance bei der Open-Beta teilzunehmen? Ich bin etwas verwirrt , Sorry . Normal heisst Open-Beta ja, das sie für jeden zugänglich ist oder?^^


----------



## Moagim (9. Juni 2008)

Sagt mal......sprecht ihr euch eigentlich ab?
So nach dem Motto Nummer 1 fragt  am Montag....Thread abwarten....dann fragt Nummer 2 am Mittwoch.......Nummer 3 dann am Freitag etc..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man braucht ja nicht einmal mehr die Suchfunktion...in sogut wie jedem zweiten Thread gehts um das gleiche.....lest halt wenigstens mal das was die Leute schreiben und klatscht nicht sofort eine Frage rein.

Zum xten mal:
NEIN    es    gibt     keine   PUBLIC   Beta. (Siehe Infostand seit über 1 Jahr sowie unzählige Posts in zahlreichen Community- und Gildenforen)

OPEN BETA in WAR :
Alle CLOSED Beta Tester + Pre Order BOX Käufer + weitere ausgesuchte Tester

Client saugen für ALLE = GIBT ES NICHT


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

ZuNaMaN schrieb:


> Hey Leute....ich wollte einmal nachfragen wie das ist mit der Open-Beta.Ich habe leider keine CE mehr abbekommen. Habe ich trotzdem eine chance bei der Open-Beta teilzunehmen? Ich bin etwas verwirrt , Sorry . Normal heisst Open-Beta ja, das sie für jeden zugänglich ist oder?^^



Um das was Moagim schon geschrieben hat zu ergänzen:

Die Worte "Open" und "Closed" beziehen sich im Falle von WAR NICHT auf die Möglichkeit der Anmeldung für die Beta, sondern auf den Informationsfluss nach außen.

Closed: Es gilt die NDA, Berichte von Testern nach außen sind nicht erwünscht und werden mit Beta-Account-Sperrung bestraft.
Open: Die NDA wird aufgehoben, jeder Tester darf seine Eindrücke vom Spiel öffentlich posten und diskutieren lassen.

Für die OpenBeta gilt NACH WIE VOR UND UNVERÄNDERT:
Es kommen die bisherigen Betatester rein, plus die PreOrder-Käufer (und ausgesuchte Gilden, falls die Gildenbeta zufällig damit zusammen fallen sollte).

Keiner mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

Und angeblich sollen ja zum Beginn der OpenBeta nochmal zusätzliche Beta-Zugänge an alle bereits auf war-europe.com registrierten User vergeben werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (11. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Alternativ kam man auch über die Ermordung Malekiths an einen Key, nur hat dieses keiner geschafft *mit den Schultern zuck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, so bin ich in da Beta gekomm’n, denn wir Orkz sin’ da größt’n un’ da stärkst’n.


----------



## arieos (26. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Entweder du lügst wirklich - wie jeder zweite WAR Flamer - oder du hast keine Ahnung von einer Beta. Aber zu dem Thema sag ich nichts mehr,ich hab langsam genug von der triefenden Dummheit einiger Deppen,die glauben,eine Closed-Beta sei ein fertige Version. Geht zurück zu eurem WoW,das schon in der Alpha perfekt war, noch nie einen Fehler hatte und alle Dinge dieser Welt erfunden hat - inklusive Wasser und Brot,das sich die Menschen vor ein paar tausend Jahren von WoW abgeschaut haben. Was für Kacknoobs und Kopierer die damals doch waren,als sie vom Gott WoW Sachen kopiert haben.
> 
> PS: Meine Betaeindrücke sind einfach nur grandios, das Warhammerfeeling ist fast perfekt umgesetzt. Die paar Fehler,die ich so finde,werden fleißig gemeldet,ich habe ja einen IQ über dem einer Stubenfliege und kenne meine Aufgaben als Betatester.




Ja wie witzig. Ein richtiger Fanboy. Mal abgesehen davon das ich schon lange kein wow mehr spiele. Das posting zeigt mir jedenfalls, wie das WAR Publikum aussehen wird. WAR flamer bin ich eher nich. Hab doch nix gegen Programmcode. Meine eindrücke aus der Beta waren halt nur nicht positiv. Und meine erste Beta mitarbeit war das auch nicht, aber wenn nicht wenigstens ein fünkchen Spaß entsteht, warum sollte man dann weiter testen ?

Ich liebe meine Opel Admiral ( von Spritpreisen träume ich Nachts ), fahre auch mal ab und an ein "neues" Auto, trotzdem würde ich mir nie einen Golf kaufen, weil der keinen Spaß macht. Auch wenn ich vorher testen könnte, wie den die Sonderausstattung so ist. 

Viel Spaß, kleines Menschenkind bei deinen weitere Beta-Test Aufgaben. Bist ein ganz großer Held.


----------



## Shiv0r (26. Juni 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Ja wie witzig. Ein richtiger Fanboy. Mal abgesehen davon das ich schon lange kein wow mehr spiele. Das posting zeigt mir jedenfalls, wie das WAR Publikum aussehen wird. WAR flamer bin ich eher nich. Hab doch nix gegen Programmcode. Meine eindrücke aus der Beta waren halt nur nicht positiv. *Und meine erste Beta mitarbeit war das auch nicht, aber wenn nicht wenigstens ein fünkchen Spaß entsteht, warum sollte man dann weiter testen ?
> *
> Ich liebe meine Opel Admiral ( von Spritpreisen träume ich Nachts ), fahre auch mal ab und an ein "neues" Auto, trotzdem würde ich mir nie einen Golf kaufen, weil der keinen Spaß macht. Auch wenn ich vorher testen könnte, wie den die Sonderausstattung so ist.
> 
> Viel Spaß, *kleines Menschenkind* bei deinen weitere Beta-Test Aufgaben. Bist ein ganz großer Held.



Nun ja, nach 3 Tagen wieder aussteigen und sich über Grafik zu beschweren zeugt nicht gerade von viel "Beta-Vertändniss", was vermutlich auf das geistige Alter zurück zu führen lässt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In diesem Sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Lass mich raten, du hast bei der (sehr,sehr erfolgreichen) AoC-Beta auch mitgemacht?^^


----------



## arieos (26. Juni 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Nun ja, nach 3 Tagen wieder aussteigen und sich über Grafik zu beschweren zeugt nicht gerade von viel "Beta-Vertändniss", was vermutlich auf das geistige Alter zurück zu führen lässt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, ne, schon klar. Geh wieder kiffen und träum deinen Traum vom Großstadtghetto und weissen Nike´s. 

Paßt schon. Und nein, AoC beta hab ich nicht mitgemacht. Aber zumindest darf ich das offiziel kaufen. 

Und viel Spaß im GOA Forum später. flamen könnt ihr ja shcon wie die großen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

